# BARRIO RESIDENCIAL DE HUANCARO EN CUSCO



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Aqui pongo fotos de un barrio residencial del Cusco llamado Huancaro, que alberga a la nueva clase media cusquena surgida a la sombra del extraordinario crecimiento del turismo en la Ciudad Imperial.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muy interesante el barrio. Bello no es, tampoco feo. Se nota que es un barrio de clase media que recién se está consolidando.

Gracias por las fotos, del Cusco sólo conocía Magisterio y Santa Mónica.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

la verdad que el barrio esta muy interesante.Claro con los problemas de los costados de todas las ciudades peruanas.Pero el paisaje de la ciudad es simplemente impresionante.Y bueno se nota que es una barrio de clase media.Interesante!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Se nota que está en crecimiento, pero le falta mejorar pistas y veredas.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Porque malogran Cuzco cone dificios tan huachafos que parecen Chimbotanos... deberían al menos hacer edificios bonitos con líneas sobrias y quizás más ladrillo y tejas al estilo Bogotá.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Ojalá y algún día todas esas viviendas que están en los cerros también pasen por esa transformación que está realizando el turismo en el Cuzco.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Me parece tranquilo, bonito pero no tanto, nesecita algunas mejoras.


----------



## pipo2277 (Sep 22, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Porque malogran Cuzco cone dificios tan huachafos que parecen Chimbotanos... deberían al menos hacer edificios bonitos con líneas sobrias y quizás más ladrillo y tejas al estilo Bogotá.


No se donde viste edificios huachafos en Chimbote, para empezar no hay edificios, ni comparacion entre uno y otro y si tratabas de decir Chimbote feo y Cusco bonito no te vayas tan lejos y empieza por Lima, que bastante areas feas y huachafas tiene. Cambiando el tema, creo que el problema en si no son los edificios sino falta trabajar mas en los alrededores y fachadas en muchos casos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pipo2277 said:


> No se donde viste edificios huachafos en Chimbote, para empezar no hay edificios, ni comparacion entre uno y otro y si tratabas de decir Chimbote feo y Cusco bonito no te vayas tan lejos y empieza por Lima, que bastante areas feas y huachafas tiene. Cambiando el tema, creo que el problema en si no son los edificios sino falta trabajar mas en los alrededores y fachadas en muchos casos.


Aquí nadie está hablando de Lima. 

Sigamos con el tema: CUSCO.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Siempre es interesante ver nuevos angulos de las ciudades, aunque esos edificios no sean los mas apropiados para Cuzco creo que no estan tan mal que digamos.

Bien x Qosqo


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Se ve que está en crecimiento, pero deberían escojer mejores colores al comprar la pintura!


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Interesante, espero y nunca construyan edificios altos en Cusco eso si no!!!!


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

interesante, ya que es primera vez creo que muestran zonas residenciales de esta colonial ciudad, siendo esto totalmente nuevo, muy agradables las fotos, saludos.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Se ve que recien estan empezando,aun asi esta en algo.*


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

solo dos cosas:
1.- please...el tarrajeo a los costados, por favor..por favor...por favor...
2.- sepan elegir bien los colores...veo edificios con colores muy vivos, cosa que no esta mal pero para una ciudad como el cusco, le caeria mejor unos colores mas sobrios y tanto colorinche...no quiero imaginarme un Cusco con el aspecto a Guanajuato.(que personalmente no me gusta)


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Not bad ...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Algunos edificios interesantes mientras mixtifiquen tejados y otras cosas caracteristicas de la region andina. Mal por los edificios de techos planos y de tinte costeño, y cuando llueva que pasará??????


----------



## ItaliaTetra (Aug 5, 2006)

algún arquitecto trabajó en eso?


----------



## hornnieguy (Jan 5, 2007)

Eran mejores architectos y constructores los habitantes originales de Cusco que los contemporaneos.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

ItaliaTetra said:


> algún arquitecto trabajó en eso?


jajaja, lo dudo tio!, realmente esa arquitectura deja mucho que desear, y mas aun siendo en cuzco, concuerdo con el forista que dijo sobre las lineas y colores sobrios, para asi no ofuscar el paisaje!, nuestras ciudades necesitan un personal architect stylish!! XDDDDDDDD


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Muy interesante, no conocia los barrios del Cuzco, se ven construcciones bonitas y algunas feas mas esta creciendo, espero que el gobierno pueda organizar mejor el crecimiento de la ciudad, cuando estube por allá hacia falta mas obras de infraestructura fuera del centro historico. felicitaciones por el aporte Germinal, nos muestras crecimiento en el Perú.:banana:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

carlos07 said:


> Muy interesante, no conocia los barrios del Cuzco, se ven construcciones bonitas y algunas feas mas esta creciendo, espero que el gobierno pueda organizar mejor el crecimiento de la ciudad, cuando estube por allá hacia falta mas obras de infraestructura fuera del centro historico. felicitaciones por el aporte Germinal, nos muestras crecimiento en el Perú.:banana:


Será tarea para el municipio del Cusco o el Gobierno Regional del Cusco.


----------



## licopas (Aug 20, 2007)

*Barrio de la clase alta*

Bonitas fotos. Son casa muy interesantes. Bueno ahora bien, si quieres ver como son las casa de la clase alta, de la poca que vive en cusco, ve al barrio de santa maria. Claro, no hay edificios alla porque no esta permitido, es area residencial, pero si casa gigantezcas, algunas con piscina y jardines. el inconveniente es que solo personas que viven ahi pueden entrar en un automovil, pero claro se puede entar a pie. Este barrio esta mas arriba del barrio de la arapa que por cierto esta bastante tuburizado, justo donde las pistas(que son privadas por cierto) tienen una reja.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Muy interesante esta cara moderna de Cusco.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Me gusta ese barrio, de todos modos, se le ve apacible, tranquilo. Pero Lima "contagia" lo bueno a las demás ciudades, pero también lo malo. Pero me imagino que debe ser bien incómodo para alguien que su vecino le pida permiso por unos días para meterse a su casa y tarrajear su pared, peor aún si no hay relación amical; quizás la cuestión va por allí, sabiendo que en muchas ocasiones cada quien construye su casa (en distintos tiempos) y no las hace una inmobiliaria.
Bonito barrio.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Me hace recordar un poco a Surco...sólo que los colores en Surco no...mmm...cómo decirlo...contrastan tanto?


----------



## Mr. Dux (Feb 22, 2008)

alezx said:


> Interesante, espero y nunca construyan edificios altos en Cusco eso si no!!!!


Alezx creo que te quedaste en los años de los incas ya es hora de la modernisacion, no creo que te guste ver esas casas de adode mal hechas que se estan cayendo a un edificio moderno?


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Limeñito said:


> Me gusta ese barrio, de todos modos, se le ve apacible, tranquilo. Pero Lima "contagia" lo bueno a las demás ciudades, pero también lo malo. *Pero me imagino que debe ser bien incómodo para alguien que su vecino le pida permiso por unos días para meterse a su casa y tarrajear su pared, peor aún si no hay relación amical*; quizás la cuestión va por allí, sabiendo que en muchas ocasiones cada quien construye su casa (en distintos tiempos) y no las hace una inmobiliaria.
> Bonito barrio.



Me parece que ese es el distintivo de nuestras ciudades y poco a poco irá desapareciendo siempre y cuando el desarrollo económico sea desentralizado y sostenible por muchos años


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

Mr. Dux said:


> Alezx creo que te quedaste en los años de los incas ya es hora de la modernisacion, no creo que te guste ver esas casas de adode mal hechas que se estan cayendo a un edificio moderno?


eso es cierto
deben construirse edificios en otras zonas que no tengan nada que ver con el downtown jaja xD!
xQ sino nos quedariamos un paso atras no==??


----------



## LimaLondon (Sep 16, 2007)

Oye, esos arquitectos han estado chak chando mucha coca leaf.
No pues......?que estan haciendo a esta ciudad bella!?


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

LimaLondon said:


> Oye, esos arquitectos han estado chak chando mucha coca leaf.
> No pues......?que estan haciendo a esta ciudad bella!?


jajaja....si hay algunas cosas que son de mal gusto...pero todo es relativo.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Desearia ver más fotos  más fotos de las zonas residenciales de Cusco 

Gracias por las fotos


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

estan muy buena esa zona residencial auqnue la veo algo abandonada y sip no va con el estilo de cuzco


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Desearia ver más fotos  más fotos de las zonas residenciales de Cusco
> 
> Gracias por las fotos


claro xq no
hay mejores
como Santa Monica, Magisterio en Wanchaq
son buenas......... en fin Huancaro es algo nuevo en Cusco, !!!!!!!


----------



## Manu.ehg (Feb 9, 2009)

Lamentablemente no hay buenos arquitectos, pero claro que hay ciertas excepciones. Ya subiré algunas ultimas fotos de santa monica y un condominio que acaban de terminar me parecieron interesantes, pero una vez mas el problema son las calles y veredas.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

saludos manu este thread no lo conocia je je pero ya se mostro bastante en el thread de caminantes te recomiendo que las postees hai je je


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Algunas mas de HUANCARO


















































































​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Manu.ehg said:


> Lamentablemente no hay buenos arquitectos, pero claro que hay ciertas excepciones. Ya subiré algunas ultimas fotos de santa monica y un condominio que acaban de terminar me parecieron interesantes, pero una vez mas el problema son las calles y veredas.


bueno como ya te mencione ya se ha posteado fotos de esta urba. en el thread de caminantes pero si tienes fotos de santa monica podrias postearlas haí amigo saludos y bienvenido al foto


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

buenas fotos koko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gdsc4 (Jan 31, 2009)

definitivamente esas nuevas construcciones no van para nada con el entorno y con las casitas aledañas!!!


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Este barrio esta en los suburbios de la ciudad, por lo que no rompe la continuidad arquitectonica del centro. Es cierto que hay algunas construcciones algo feitas, pero por lo general se ve bien.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

gdsc4 said:


> definitivamente esas nuevas construcciones no van para nada con el entorno y con las casitas aledañas!!!


ESO YA ES OTRO TEMA ASI COMO EN LIMA AVECES COLINDAN BARRIADAS CON ZONAS RESIDENCIALES ASI TAMBIEN EN CUSCO, EN TODO EL PERU ES NUESTRA REALIDAD NACIONAL ESAS CASITAS SON ZONAS DE GENTE POBRE


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Germinal said:


> Este barrio esta en los suburbios de la ciudad, por lo que no rompe la continuidad arquitectonica del centro. Es cierto que hay algunas construcciones algo feitas, pero por lo general se ve bien.


Yo pienso que todo es un proceso el cambio se esta dando en todo el pais pero no vamos a querer ser suiza en 5 años la economia crece pero poco muchas veces menos para los que mas lo necesitan


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

gdsc4 said:


> no entiendo por qué el municipio de cusco pinta los postes de ese celeste tan horrible tipo essalud! realmente una vergüenza!!! y todo cusco está así!!


verguenza!!! no veo por que ja ja esa es solo tu opinion que a ti no te paresca es otra cosa siempre he escuchado por q no pintan de verde los postes como en lima amigo esto no es lima quiza se vea mejor en lima el verde con ese amarillo mostaza del que tanto se quejan los mismos limeños... cada quien tiene su entorno... 

Verguenza deberia darnos a todos los peruanos tanto atraso y que aun tengamos tanta pobreza


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

koko cusco said:


> Yo pienso que todo es un proceso el cambio se esta dando en todo el pais pero no vamos a querer ser suiza en 5 años la economia crece pero poco muchas veces menos para los que mas lo necesitan


Cuando mencione lo de las construcciones feitas, me referia al cuestionable gusto para elegir los colores de algunos edificios. Por lo demas, a mi me agrada el barrio de Huancaro, y creo sinceramente que el Cusco es una ciudad preciosa.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Germinal said:


> Cuando mencione lo de las construcciones feitas, me referia al cuestionable gusto para elegir los colores de algunos edificios. Por lo demas, a mi me agrada el barrio de Huancaro, y creo sinceramente que el Cusco es una ciudad preciosa.


entiendo germinal y se que al cusco moderno le falta todavia mucho ojala se mejore en los proximos años, que no sea solo tema de centro historico y ruinas sino una ciudad mas hornamentada y cuidada


----------

